
Introducing Post Forking for WordPress - mmahemoff
http://postforking.wordpress.com/2012/10/01/introducing-post-forking-for-wordpress/
======
sigil
Why reinvent version control inside of WordPress? I'd rather version my
content in git and build a static site from that.

I think there's a real opportunity for github, or a github app, to
revolutionize publishing by building on the existing content collaboration
capabilities of git. I'm not the first to have this idea [1]; there are
already people executing on it [2].

[1] [http://paulhammant.com/blog/github-as-a-cms-to-end-
cmses.htm...](http://paulhammant.com/blog/github-as-a-cms-to-end-cmses.html)

[2] <http://prose.io/>

~~~
krogsgard
Because WordPress is a really mature platform for publishing that is vastly
simpler than just about anything else out there, especially considering the
power it wields. This is a really great enhancement to the platform and I'm
excited to use it. Before, it was pretty difficult to collaborate on posts,
especially after the initial publish date.

------
malandrew
I'm surprised that blogging software still hasn't gotten the equivalent of
"Suggest Edits" that Quora uses on answers. This would go a long way to making
sure comments are comments on the content discussed and not issues of delivery
like grammar, word choice and fact checking.

